# Lost Installation CD HP PSC 1513 All-in-One Printer



## julyena (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi to all!

I badly need your help guys...I lost my CD Installer for my HP PSC 1513s All-in-One Printer. Can anyone help me? I want to re-install it on my new PC, do i have any option? 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

All available for download here on the HP website.


----------



## julyena (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks kev1952. anyway, don't u have any link where i can download it free? thanks again!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the link given is free.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

sobeit said:


> the link given is free.


Exactly! It is free.... :4-dontkno


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software8/COL18486/mp-47767-1/AIO_CDB_Full_Non-Network_enu.exe


----------



## julyena (Aug 18, 2008)

ok i see...thanks a lot guys!!ray:


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## bejigeorge (Jan 16, 2009)

I have lost Hp Psc 1513 all- in- one CD, can u help me to install in my PC


----------



## bejigeorge (Jan 16, 2009)

oooooo


----------



## ozo1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lost Installation CD HP PSC 1513 All-in-One Printer am using windo XP


----------



## ozo1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lost Installation CD HP PSC 1513 All-in-One Printer i have using windo XP


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Not sure what all the last few posts are supposed to be but the link I gave in post#2 above is still the answer.


----------

